# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Ik droom nog altijd nachtmerries

## John_Swain

Hoi 

Sinds al een hele lang tijd droom ik niets anders dan nachtmerries. 
Normale dromen heb ik al bijna 2/3 jaar niet meer. 
Waarom ik hiermee nu pas kom? Geen idee, maar iets zei in me. ik wil nu duidelijkheid hebben! 

Ik heb zo vaak nachtmerries dat nachtmerries mij niet meer afschrikken. 
Ook word niet wakker van nachtmerries, hoe eng ze ook zijn.. het schrikt me gewoon niet meer af! 

Het gekke is dat ik nogal vaak droom over ziekenhuizen. Soms ben ik zelf het patient in het ziekenhuis en soms zijn het andere. 
Ook operaties gebeuren er. Tijdens deze operaties ben ik gewoon in deze droom wakker! En het zijn vaak gewoon steriele kamers, wat me meer doet denken aan een tandartsen praktijk, en de stoel waar ik dan op lig is van staal/ijzer. 
Als ik bij iemand anders ben in het ziekenhuis dan word dit persoon meestal gemarteld. Van mensen waarvan de benen vanaf gezaagd worden zonder reden en zonder verdoving in een gewone behandel kamer, tot levende kinderlijkjes die ingemetselt zijn in beton/steen/gips. 
wat me ook altijd opvalt is dat het altijd vervallen ziekenhuizen zijn die eigenlijk op het staan om gesloopt te worden. Meestal heb ik ook geen vloer onder me voeten maar beton! 
De laatste droom die mij nog was bij gebleven (en dat vond ik best wel heftig (dit speelde zich ook af in het ziekenhuis) 
was dat ik door iemand een afdeling ingeduwd werd. 
Ik wist dat op die afdeling dingen gebeurde die ik liever niet wilde weten. Voor ik het wist stond ik dus op die afdeling en kon ik niet meer terug want de deur achter mij was afgesloten door de persoon die mij duwde. voorzichtig stapte ik vooruit, overal waar ik keek was bloed... een kamer verder was de operatie kamer waar ik het eerder over had... en daar lag een afgekloven skelet op. Schuin voor me stond een klein ziekenhuis bedje, op dat bedje lag een knuffel die vol met bloed zat! Gillend rende ik met half dicht geknepen ogen door de gehele afdeling richting een nood deur die toevallig open gedaan werd door een zuster, ik sprong in haar armen en legde uit waarom ik paniek was. Die pakte mij beet en begeleide mij richting de uitgang. 



Ik heb voornamelijk dromen waarin mensen om het leven worden gebracht of gemarteld. 
Zo ben ik in mijn droom een fabriek tegengekomen waarin mensen vlees werd gemaakt! 
Ik zag letterlijk levende mensen in bakken zitten op een lopende band dat richting een vage machine liep. 
Veel gegil en gekreun, aan het einde stonde mensen die gewoon heel droog het mensen vlees aan het inpakken waren... 
Een soort gelijke droom was met dikke kinderen die met geweld in doorzichtig folie werd gevacumed, een groot man met een groen short deed dit werk en drukte elke keer de hendel naar benende... 

En zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. 
Ik kan alles wel gaan vertellen maar dan denk ik dat mijn bericht niet meer gelezen zou worden. 

Kan iemand mij misschien uitleggen waarom ik elke keer als ik droom nachtmerries heb, en deze meestal gaan over de dood! 
En waarom nou elke keer kinderen! Das toch wel het laatste wat je in een droom wilt zien kinderen die vermoord of gemarteld worden!

*Ik ben nogal vergeetachtig dus vergeef me ajb als ik het hier al eens over gehad heb, Eerlijk gezegd heb ik tot heden nog steeds niet echt een duidelijk antwoord.*

----------


## kanjertje9

Wat een vreselijke nachtmerries zeg! Ik kan me voorstellen dat je er niet snel wat over durft te vertellen. Dapper dat je het dus wel gedaan hebt!
Wat ik weet en gehoord heb over nachtmerries is, dat het vaak betrekking heeft op onverwerkte emoties in je leven. In je dromen komen vaak dingen naar boven die je in je dagelijkse leven niet kunt handelen. Doordat je misschien vol zit met emoties, maar ze bijvoorbeeld niet goed kunt uiten, worden ze opgeslagen in je onderbewuste. Als je slaapt heb je geen controle meer over je gevoelens en gedachten; iets wat je overdag wel hebt! Je gevoelens zoeken een uitweg en dus komen ze terug in je dromen...en kunnen het zelfs nachtmerries worden!

Klinkt misschien een beetje zweverig, maar dat is wat ik erover heb gehoord. Zelf heb ik periodes van nachtmerries en dan zie ik ook veel bloed en dode mensen. Dat is heel eng! Misschien kun je eens googlen op de betekenis van dromen. Best interessant en ook al geloof je niet in die onzin; toch zet het je aan het denken!
Succes en sterkte!

Kanjertje9

----------


## John_Swain

Nou ik ben opzich wel een prater.. En dus praat ik er best wel met veel mensen over...
Iedereen reageert geschokt, maar weten er geen antwoord op te geven.

verder heb ik wat je net vertelt net al gelezen op droominfo.nl
maar nog steeds geeft me dat geen duidelijk antwoord...

----------


## meome

Uit ervaring weet ik dat sommige dromen iets kunnen betekenen, maar soms kan het ook een verwerking zijn van iets, dat is iets wat jij zelf kunt onderzoeken en heel soms hoeft het helemaal niks te betekenen. 

In dit geval omdat het steeds terugkomt, zou ik wel gaan nadenken, of er is iets dat je bezighoudt, wat deze effect geeft.

Wat ik ook weet dat slechte voeding ook nachtmerries kan bezorgen. Dus mocht er geen link zijn naar verwerkingen van je dagen of herrinneringen, kan je misschien naar je voeding kijken of er iets met voeding is veranderd.

Succes!

----------


## Lievetati

Hallo,
zelf word ik ook bij elke nacht wakker in "een nachtmerrie". Eigenlijk eerder in een herinnering van vroeger. Ik ben zwaar sexueel, ritueel misbruikt geweest vanaf mijn babyperiode tot mijn 15de. 
Bijna elke nacht (als ik tenminste slaap) is het net of het nu zich nog voordoet. Dat komt gewoon omdat je onderbewuste, tijdens je slaap, de nog onverwerkte dingen, die je overkomen zijn, deze op die manier wil verwerken. Maar als je slaapt heb je geen controle over je gedachten,gevoelens,emoties,...Met als gevolg dat je terechtkomt in een nachtmerrie. 
Probeer eens je droom onmiddellijk na het ontwaken op te schrijven. Al is het maar enkele woorden, zinnen, ... het hoeft niet het hele verhaal te omvatten. Dat enkel wat er in je opkomt vanuit je droom. Daarna steek je dat papier waarop je alles neergeschreven hebt, in brand. Je maakt je eigen ritueel errond. Klink misschien wat raar, maar uit ervaring het proberen waard.
Veel sterkte en hopelijk worden ooit je nachtmerries zoete mooie warme dromen.  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm vervelend om zulke nachtmerries te hebben.
Kan inderdaad te maken hebben met onverwerkte dingen uit heden en verleden, je nachmerries kunnen ook ergens symbool voor staan (iets los willen laten wat niet lukt misschien?), aanleiding kan ook iets zijn wat je ergens gezien hebt wat je bezig blijft houde onbewust.

Ik heb zelf ook wel eens gedroomd dat ik terwijl ik wakker was of bij bewustzijn, werd geopereerd of dat mijn voet eraf werd gehaald, bleek dat in mijn geval ik iets probeerde los te laten in mijn leven en het op die manier probeerde los te laten... is gelukkig geen veel terugkerende droom geweest, want was niet echt leuk.

Sterkte voor een ieder die nachtmerries heeft! Kan niks betekenen, kan iets betekenen en hopelijk vinden jullie je weg naar betere dromen!

----------


## Black rose

Ik heb ook al een paar jaren last van periodes (tweetal weken) met elke nacht 1 à 3 nachtmerrie's en in die periodes heeft slapen niet echt het gewenste resultaat  :Wink: 
Bij mij zijn het wel niet steeds dezelfde onderwerpen -zoals in jouw geval- die aan bod komen.
Dromen kan verwerking zijn, al las ik daar onlangs een artikel over die dit tegensprak.
Ooit heb ik trouwens eens gezegd tegen mijn dokter, als dromen = verwerken dan heb ik al voor verschillende levens verwerkt  :EEK!: 

Herinner jij je iets uit jouw verleden die je min of meer kan linken aan deze dromen?
Indien wel zou ik daar hulp voor zoeken om dat te verwerken.

Indien niet : ben je een piekeraar in het algemeen?
Ik geloof dat mensen die overdag al meer piekeren 's nachts gemakkelijker nachtmerrie's hebben omdat ze dan nog minder controle hebben over hun gedachtengang.
Dus in dat geval is werken aan je angsten de beste oplossing zodat je minder gaat piekeren.

Wat ik me ook afvroeg is of je medicatie neemt?
Zelf neem ik al jaren tranquilizers en hoorde ik pas onlangs dat je rem-slaap hierdoor beïnvloedt wordt : je wordt er dus wel rustiger van, slaapt in het algemeen langer maar de rem-slaap die er net voor zorgt dat je uitgerust bent is veel korter. Ook zou dit een invloed kunnen hebben op dromen.
Ik vermoed dat dit bij andere medicatie ook mogelijk is (de invloed op dromen).

Toch wel frappant bij jou dat het steeds rond hetzelfde onderwerp draait, ik hoop dat je er een oplossing voor vindt.
Sukses!

----------


## John_Swain

Nee ik gebruik geen medicijnen hooguit een paramolletje  :Smile: 

Ik droom overigens al heel wat minder nachtmerries.
nog wel vervelende dromen maar dit zijn vaak dromen die voor mij wel wat boekdelen spreken en ik deze dromen vaak snel kan afsluiten..
wel droom ik af en toe nog altijd van ziekenhuizen alleen gelukkig niet meer over slachten, moorden of marteling. Ook komen er nog steeds kinderen in mijn dromen voor...
Gelukkig maak ik in me dromen wel steeds vaker mee dat ze lachen...
Zou dit misschien ermee te kunnen maken hebben dat ik ook wel een kinder wens heb?

----------


## Black rose

Ja, dat zou een mogelijkheid kunnen zijn.
Ik ben noch psycholoog, noch dromentherapeut  :Wink:  maar het klinkt niet onlogisch als die wens groot is dat het jouw dromen beïnvloedt.

Het is alvast goed nieuws dat de akelige hoeken eraf zijn en je de kinderen zelfs hoort lachen momenteel.
Wie weet was je voordien -door jouw kinderwens- je onbewust aan het voorbereiden tegen mogelijke ziektes of ongevallen van een toekomstig kind.
Uiteindelijk brengt een kind krijgen veel verantwoordelijkheid mee en ook angst dus.

Ik schrijf "mogellijk" en "misschien" enzo...omdat het mij niet onlogisch lijkt, uiteindelijk is het wss niet mogelijk om op deze vragen met zekerheid te antwoorden.
Zolang jij het maar een plaatsje kan geven en wie weet, ik wens het jouw van harte, dat je wens mag uitkomen.

----------


## John_Swain

Tjah ik heb als kind veel meegemaakt en loop heel erg achter met alles.
Ik heb het ziekenhuis meer aan de binnenkant gezien dan aan de buitenkant zullen we maar zeggen
des ondanks heb ik geen slechte jeugd gehad hoor.. wel heb ik nooit een vader figuur gekend en ook nooit echt een moeder figuur ik heb altijd bij mij opa en oma gewoond, en die hebben mij altijd in de watten gelegd, ik was het "zorgkindje" van hun..
zo zijn we veel op vakantie geweest, weet ik hoe disneyland eruit ziet en hoe mooi griekenland wel niet is.. en dan niet te vergeten al die pretparken en accommodaties in nederland waar ik een hoop lol heb gehad als kind! Mijn oma ging nog op haar oude dag in de achtbanen omdat ik dat wilde... zucht the good old times  :Smile:  dus ik had alles wat me hartje begeerde, zo erg zelfs dat als ik er nu op terug kijk ik mezelf best wel een verwend jongetje vond.

----------


## Elisabeth9

John Swain:

Wat een dramatische dromen..ik kan maar 1 ding bedenken als je dit te vaak hebt...ga na je huisarts en bespreek het want ik vindt dit niet normaal eigenlijk....slachtoffer zijn in je droom hebben meerdere mensen maar dit vindt ik ronduit luguber... :Frown: 
wat geweldig dat jij zulke lieve grootouders hebt of had, die jou zo goed hebben verzorgd en verwend.... :Big Grin:  heel verschrikkelijk en verdrietig dat ouders er niet voor je kunnen zijn....
toch moet dit redenen hebben al deze dromen....het kan met je jeugd te maken hebben, medicijngebruik? je zegt alleen paracetamol? drink je wel eens alcohol?.. ik wens je sterkte ermee...misschien is een arts iets, een bezoekje brengen kan geen kwaad, .. of misschien op een heel ander vlak kun je ontdekken waarom dit komt....dit is niet "normaal" ik denk aan hypnose eigenlijk....maar enfin ik mijmer maar even hard op, maar ik vraag mij af waarom dit komt, deze dromen!!!! zeg John Swain....ik hoop dat je er achter komt.....ik zou zeggen, onderneem acie en ga er iets aan doen met mensen die er verstand van hebben...je begint bij 1 persoon en je komt vanzelf wel terecht bij iemand die jou kan "helpen" !!!!! Good Luck....

Vriendelijke groeten

----------


## John_Swain

Alcoholishe dranken gebruik ik zelden/nooit ben een gelegenheids/gezeligheids drinker en wanneer het heel erg lekker is zoals bijvoorbeeld in de zomer even een biertje... maar over het algemeen drink ik eigenlijk nooit

wat het bezoeken aan huisarten betreft, ik ben daar vrij nuchter in... Zoals ik al zei heb ik heb ik veel in het ziekenhuis gelegen en heb heb veel dokters gezien... en ja als je dat te vaak hebt meegemaakt word je daar gewoon makkelijk in... ik ga niet voor het minste gerinste naar de dokter, mits ik echte klachten eraan over hou.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Blackrose,
Vervelend dat je nachtmerries had en ja dan krijg je inderdaad niet de nodige of gewenste slaap...
Goede vragen en suggesties trouwens  :Smile: 

@ John,
Fijn dat de nachtmerries afgenomen zijn in aantal en engheid!
Het zou idd best kunnen dat een combinatie van jou eigen ziekenhuis ervaringen en je sterke wens om een kind te krijgen voor deze nachtmerries heeft gezorgd...
Fijn dat jij zulke lieve grootouders had, die goed voor jou zorgden  :Smile: 
Hopelijk blijven de echte nachtmerries nu weg en kan jij weer rustiger slapen!

@ Elisabeth,
We hebben helaas geen controle over onze dromen en er zijn verschillende factoren die invloed hebben. John is niet de enige die zulke dromen heeft, hij voert ze in elk geval niet in het dagelijks leven uit en heeft het lef het hier neer te zetten, in de hoop dat een van ons dit herkent of een oplossing weet  :Smile: 
Hypnose zou een oorzaak of een oplossing kunnen zijn, dat ben ik met je eens  :Smile:

----------


## John_Swain

> @ Elisabeth,
> John is niet de enige die zulke dromen heeft, hij voert ze in elk geval niet in het dagelijks leven uit en heeft het lef het hier neer te zetten, in de hoop dat een van ons dit herkent of een oplossing weet


ALSJEBLIEFT ZEG! Moet er niet aan denken om dit in het echt mee te moeten maken  :EEK!:

----------


## Black rose

Toch knap van je : ondanks het triestige gedeelte uit je verleden draag je vooral de mooie herinneringen mee.

Wat die dromen beteft, zolang ze minder griezelig blijven en jouw nachtrust er niet erg van verstoord raakt zo ik me niet teveel zorgen maken.
Onbewust draag je misschien nog een deel van dat verleden mee (toen je vaak in het ziekenhuis vertoefde) en wie weet, nu je zelf een kinderwens hebt komt dit gedeelte uit jouw kindertijd via dromen naar boven.
Maar indien het echt je nachtrust gaat beïnvloeden zou ik er toch eens met iemand over praten.

----------


## John_Swain

Nou zoals ik al eerder aangaf heb ik steeds vaker rustigere nachten..
en zo af en toe eens een nachtmerrie, want opzich normaal is  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Je wil duidelijkheid hebben zeg je....ik denk niet dat hier iemand dat kan geven....dit is te complex....wanen kun je krijgen door verkeerde medicatie....
ik kan alleen maar wensen dat je er op een goede dag afkomt, want het lijkt mij verschrikkelijk....wat "jij" ermee doet is aan jou...je wilt het graag weten maar je wilt de arts niet onnodig belasten? tja....dan houd het op.... :Wink: 

Groeten....

----------

